# probleme de mise a jour



## touannetoine (4 Août 2015)

bonjour je souhaite mettre a jour mes logiciels mais il affiche ne peux se mettre a jour avec cet idfiant apple ...

merci de votre aide


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2015)

touannetoine a dit:


> bonjour je souhaite mettre a jour mes logiciels mais il affiche ne peux se mettre a jour avec cet idfiant apple ...
> 
> merci de votre aide


C'est bien le tien et tu es bien dans une session Admin ?


----------



## touannetoine (4 Août 2015)

oui c'est le mien quand a la session admin je suis le seul utilisateur


----------



## Locke (5 Août 2015)

Revérifie que tu ne fais d'erreur dans tes identifiants.


----------



## touannetoine (6 Août 2015)

il n'y a pas d"erreur en plus j'ai mis a jours les mot de passe sur le site d'apple mais toujours rien ne marche


----------



## Sly54 (7 Août 2015)

Locke a dit:


> *Revivifie* que tu ne fais d'erreur dans tes identifiants.







touannetoine a dit:


> il n'y a pas d"erreur en plus j'ai mis a jours les mot de passe sur le site d'apple mais toujours rien ne marche


Est ce que la précédente mise à jour de l'OS (ou bien l'installation de l'OS) a été faite avec le même identifiant ?


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2015)

Ah ce correcteur, toujours aussi joueur.


----------



## touannetoine (8 Août 2015)

apres des petites recherches sur le net j'ai vu que cela venait du fait que j'avais deux comptes apple...

et comme on ne peux supprimer un compte apple ca me met ce messages donc meme si c'est pas resolu ont peux rien y faire !!!

en effet j'ai deux compte car mon precedent a ete supprimer ( mon adresse mail ) pas le compte en lui meme...

voila merci encore a vous


----------

